# So Louisiana



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Limited - I have been told its a quad in the first series. Dead bird triple: mom/pop with 400+ yd retired. Right bird of mom/pop last bird down. After dog picks up right bird, left bird retires to right bird station. After dog picks all these 3 birds, they shoot the flyer. Odd setup but getting big time answers. Heard maybe 11 of first 50 have done decent job.

Vicki- Pilot did a nice job!


----------



## Brent Keever (Jun 14, 2008)

Where is this trial being run I am guessing the spillway


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Thats what the premium says, Norco,LA at the Spillway.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Sounds like the first series is designed to "take them out". 
Why does any decent judge need a 400 yard retired?.


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

400 yard retired bird is not something unusual in an AA stake in a FT. Will not see one every trial but it is certainly not rarely done. Don't think that is something to discuss as a negative thing about a judge or a set up. If 11 of 50 did a decent job then there were probably others who did a job good enough to get back. They could end up with 30 to 40 dogs back to second series out of around 87 starters. Also the available terrain has something to do with distance on marks. I haven't seen the test but been to Spillway numerous times- you don't have to look hard to find a place to get a 400 yard bird. Also in most AA first series a very large percentage of participants don't get back to second series. But don't think the test was designed to "take them out". The judges are trying to find the best dog out of 87 this weekend. 

Gene


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Eight back to the water marks in the Q. Sorry I don't have numbers.


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Gene said:


> 400 yard retired bird is not something unusual in an AA stake in a FT. Will not see one every trial but it is certainly not rarely done. Don't think that is something to discuss as a negative thing about a judge or a set up. If 11 of 50 did a decent job then there were probably others who did a job good enough to get back. They could end up with 30 to 40 dogs back to second series out of around 87 starters. Also the available terrain has something to do with distance on marks. I haven't seen the test but been to Spillway numerous times- you don't have to look hard to find a place to get a 400 yard bird. Also in most AA first series a very large percentage of participants don't get back to second series. But don't think the test was designed to "take them out". The judges are trying to find the best dog out of 87 this weekend.
> 
> Gene


Actually only about 10-11 dogs out of the first 50-55 have picked up all four birds. This includes dogs that had to handle. Probably less than five have picked them up without a handle.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

The Open is a triple with a delayed flier. The flyer station is about 75 yards from the line. Both flier guns stand but don't shoot. Four gun stations, tripe is thrown, dog retrieves triple, then they shoot the flier. I was told by one of the Ams that what is causing the dogs problems is that they want to go to the flyer station while working the triple.

1st series will not finish today, my entry runs it in the morning.


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Does sound like a real tough first series in open. Anyone know if they finished the first series?
Watched the weather channel and it looks like weather could get bad there tomorrow. Add severe thunderstorms to this set up and it sounds like it could get real ugly. 
Gene


----------



## Dan Hurst (Nov 30, 2007)

Did the Qual finish?


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

rsfavor said:


> Actually only about 10-11 dogs out of the first 50-55 have picked up all four birds. This includes dogs that had to handle. Probably less than five have picked them up without a handle.



Well then I am even more happy! #43 had a small hunt on long bird, got all without handling so I hear, wooohoooo Mr P!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Yes, Derby will start in the morning.


----------



## Chuck McCall (Jun 29, 2003)

What were the qual results?


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

wendel williams won the qual with boogie. don't know the rest. I think 10-15 dogs to go in the Open in the am. Supposed to be raining which will not help seeing the long retired middle gun.

blessed are they who get to run the first day regards


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulation, Wendel, and to Tracy Farmer and Boomer on their second place!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Open just finished running the last 18 dogs this morning. Three of them got all the chickens with out handling, call backs soon. My entry was one of those three! 

OK, so I'm staying dry inside at home bored.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

any idea how many called back to 2nd series?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

They called 30 back to the land blind, many handles. They only dropped 3 dogs on the land blind and carried many that hunted old falls and many many whistles on the blind. I'm not clear on the water blind set up. Maybe a poison bird, honor dog picks up poison bird then running dog picks up water blind. Did't get a clear discription as the handler was on way to watch test dog. We are very clean and three whistled the land blind. There is still a lot of Open/Limited left. 

For the water marks Sunday morning the air temp shoud be in the 30's. With a strong wind blowing from the north, the wind coming off Lake Ponchatrain should make it feel like 10 degrees in the spillway. One couldn't ask for better conditions on a duck hunt!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Got any open callbacks to 4th series ?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I'm waiting on the Open/Limited callbacks to the water marks. They were finishing up late this afternoon. Wind has become a big factor as it is blowing off Lake Ponchatrain. Not sure if they finished the Am land marks, we are second last to run there. Should be about a dozen going to the Limited water marks.


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Don't know about the open callbacks. Am still has about five dogs to run the first series tomorrow morning.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Open/Limited call backs to the 4th, 15 dogs.

5, 16, 19, 23, 24, 26, 27, 42, 43, 46, 49, 55, 59, 68, & 82

It's going to be a cold one in the morning with strong win.


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

go get em steve and miah


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Cold! Temp is 33 with a strong north wind blowing 20-25mph off the lake. They are finishing up the Am land marks and starting the Limited water marks. Great weather for duck dogs! I think I'll toss another log in the fireplace.;-)


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

Just got the great news from Ken Wood.

Buzz wins the Open

Congrats Ken, Jenny and Charlie Moody

That Gives Buzz FC


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

AWESOME!! Way to go Buzz!

Congrats to Ken and Charlie for a job well done.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

any other open results ?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

A big congrats to Ken, Charlie and Buzz on the Open win!

Add another get by Ford making his FC.

I don't know any other results other than we didn't make it out of the 4th and Steve and Miah got a JAM.


----------



## Chuck McCall (Jun 29, 2003)

Partial AM Results

1. Podnah/Kenny Cox
2. Quick/Joe Broyles
3. Norman/Mark Rosenblum
4. ??????
Jams
Whiskey/Mark Sehon
Boo/Ricky Favor


Sorry I don't have all of them...

Big congrats to Ricky and Boo.....A jam in just her 2nd am.....


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats to Kenny Cox, Joe Broyles, and Mark Sehon.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Open
Congrats Ken, Charlie, and Buzz!!
2nd- ?/ Farmer
3rd- Boo/ Paul Sletten
4th- Nettie/ Rick Mock

Kenny and Podnah, awesome, way to go guys!! Podnah is also a littermate to the high point, Am, lab female , Skeeter.

Rose is proud of her 2 kids, and we are too.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Major congrats to training buds Kenny Cox Amateur WIN and Open Jam,Tracy Farmer Qual second and QAA for Boomer,Mark Sehon Amateur Jam,Derby Jam...and to all who finished at the SLRC trial.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)




----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Smith expounding something about Feet ????


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to ALL this weekend; and to our special friends: Tracy and Boomer for your Q 2nd, Kenny Cox on your WIN, Mark Sehon with the Derby, and Ricky Favor and Boo for your Amateur RJ. What a weekend.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Cool Derby memory bird....big wind from left....bird thrown into wind and landing exactly at the end of the channel.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Congrats out to you Jay!!!!! Qual & Derby jams. The training group had a "Great" weekend. Glad to see all of my ole' friends, and glad to make some new ones.


I do hear, Smith has a fetish for feet. Who would have thunk it.


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

Danny's dog with the second was #16 TIA.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Jerry Lou Matter took the fourth in the AM with Tex.


----------

